# May have to save this baby on craigslist!!!



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

So cute he is three and they are wanting to get rid of him!! Gotta see if I cna come up wiht the adoption fee of 175...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

He doesn't look like he needs saving, but he is adorable!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Who in their right mind would want to get rid of him????? He's adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

He looks cute!!

Honestly, I would pass on him, if this were me, no matter how much I fall in love from a picture. Especially if the purchase/rehome price was going to be a stretch to come up with. These days, I consider a $175 a 'cheap' vet bill and if i have trouble coming up with that amount, I should not have any more dogs. This bargain pup could become quite the nightmare!


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Ouch!!!! Man this site is brutal!!! Guess I need to go elsewhere!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Pickles' Mama said:


> Ouch!!!! Man this site is brutal!!! Guess I need to go elsewhere!!!


I didn't mean that in a brutal way! I was more grumbling about the high cost of vet bills and how they can creep up on you and your wallet. Sorry if it I worded it poorly. 

Before obligating yourself to this dog, I would ask and make them tell you exactly why they are rehoming him. If he is not neutered, assume he will be a marking maniac. Ask where he came from. If they say 'pet store' or something like a ' friend of a friend of a friend who had puppies' or an ad in the newspaper, proceed with extra caution. 

Again, not being brutal, just trying to give helpful advice.


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Ok I feel better, they are rehoming him because the woman is a single mom and has had to take two jobs, and husban walked out and shevcant afford it. He is neutered, and she got him from a breeder in Tennessee! I have plenty of money, I meant that I was going to have to see if I could come up with the cash over the holiday weekend! Not sure if my ATM will let me get that much???


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

He is cute - why are they rehoming him? 

Also, Stacy is spot on about the cost of vet care. For example, this fluff is 3. He will likely need a dental soon, and i paid over $200 for Sweetness' most recent dental. It doesn't take much for a bill to exceed $100, so if money is an issue, you may want to wait until you're in a better position to handle unexpected expenses.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Pickles' Mama said:


> Ok I feel better, they are rehoming him because the woman is a single mom and has had to take two jobs, and husban walked out and shevcant afford it. He is neutered, and she got him from a breeder in Tennessee! I have plenty of money, I meant that I was going to have to see if I could come up with the cash over the holiday weekend! Not sure if my ATM will let me get that much???


Oh well, that's better, LOL! I just feel bad when people who try to help someone out and take their rehome, then they wind up with an expensive nightmare to deal with. 

Glad to hear he is already neutered. I guess I have an automatic impression of people who sell their pets on Craigslist - and it's never a good one. :thumbsup:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pickles' Mama said:


> Ok I feel better, they are rehoming him because the woman is a single mom and has had to take two jobs, and husban walked out and shevcant afford it. He is neutered, and she got him from a breeder in Tennessee! I have plenty of money, I meant that I was going to have to see if I could come up with the cash over the holiday weekend! Not sure if my ATM will let me get that much???





bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh well, that's better, LOL! I just feel bad when people who try to help someone out and take their rehome, then they wind up with an expensive nightmare to deal with.
> 
> Glad to hear he is already neutered. I guess I have an automatic impression of people who sell their pets on Craigslist - and it's never a good one. :thumbsup:



Got it - thank you for clarifying! I hope he finds a wonderful home - if it's meant to be, with you!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

maggieh said:


> He is cute - why are they rehoming him?
> 
> Also, Stacy is spot on about the cost of vet care. For example, this fluff is 3. He will likely need a dental soon, and i paid over $200 for Sweetness' most recent dental. It doesn't take much for a bill to exceed $100, so if money is an issue, you may want to wait until you're in a better position to handle unexpected expenses.



geez, i wish my dogs dental were only $200! I just paid $350 for Emma's dental and she did not even any extractions or any pre-op bloodwork.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Be careful. A lot of these Craig's List things are scams. Why don't they just surrender to rescue? You don't know any of this dogs history, or vetting. Try to get more info. Were you seriously considering getting another dog before you saw this ad? Ask yourself if this is an impulse purchase (I am prone to these, so I know). If you were considering another dog, why not a rescue? That way you at least know the dog will have been to the vet etc. Just be careful.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> geez, i wish my dogs dental were only $200! I just paid $350 for Emma's dental and she did not even any extractions or any pre-op bloodwork.


 
I have 2 dentals coming up next month (Lacie and Tilly) at around $600 each (including the extensive bloodwork that I do prior to any anesthesia). Wish I could stagger the years, but nope -- they both need one NOW.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Re: Craigslist...

Years ago, I had a beloved parrot for 7 years. I was overwhelmed with things in my life and decided to place him and another parrot in a new home. I advertised on Craigslist. I got many inquiries, but was easily able to weed out the unsuitable homes. There was only one home I would even consider. I met the man and knew that I was placing Zac in the right home. Little did I know that this new home was with an actor whose partner is a very famous writer/producer/director. 

I've also placed several rescued dogs on Craigslist to good homes. I wouldn't hesitate to buy/sell/find anything on Craigslist except a date.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

All you can do is check him out, ask to talk to the vet too. Just to make sure it's legit and he's not stolen... Be careful and meet in a public place with lots of people, take someone with you.... sorry scared of meeting anyone after hearing about Craigs List Killer..
I'm sure most on Craigs List are legit but can't be too careful.

Otherwise $175 is a bargain and I'd be afraid of anyone else getting him since he is being rehomed so cheaply...
He's adorable and sounds like you have lots of love to give and it would be helping this little fluff out of a tough situation.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I hope you are able to adopt him. Just be sure to get pet insurance asap, then a Vet visit and of course as much information from his current Mom that they can provide. He is precious and I hope he ends up with a very safe and loving forever family. Please keep us updated.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He sounds perfect for Tanya who posted recently.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Keep us posted! Personally I can't stand "rehome" fees. If something happened to where I couldn't keep my baby my focus would be on finding him the perfect loving home, not money. If she was rehoming through a rescue she would not be getting a fee (the rescue would collect an adoption fee but that's different). That being said though, I wouldn't want someone to take him just b/c he'd be "free". So I can see both sides. But Stacy makes a good point, this little one could be due for some big vet bills. I would definitely have him checked out just so you know what you're getting into. He is adorable and I hope it works out!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Asking an adoption fee is not about the money--it's about ensuring a safe home. Whenever I come across free dog ads, I always write to the people and ask them to consider asking a nominal adoption fee to make sure the new home can take care of the animal.


----------



## TanyaT (May 20, 2013)

He is a cutie!! :wub: I wish I was in Tennessee.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> He looks cute!!
> 
> Honestly, I would pass on him, if this were me, no matter how much I fall in love from a picture. Especially if the purchase/rehome price was going to be a stretch to come up with. These days, I consider a $175 a 'cheap' vet bill and if i have trouble coming up with that amount, I should not have any more dogs. This bargain pup could become quite the nightmare!


I couldn't agree more! :thumbsup:

Lady was a "free" rescue and cost me about $1000 in the first six weeks in vet bills. And that was about 15 years ago so I can't imagine what it would be today. :w00t:

If I ever adopted another rescue I would only do it through a group like NCMR, AMAR, SCR, etc.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I wonder if you could ask to see his vet records to make sure there are no underlying problems and that he is up to date on everything.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Same with my two free rescues....they cost me over $1000 each in medical . Thankfully they've been pretty healthy since ,other than Rylee's surgery last week...


----------



## TanyaT (May 20, 2013)

It seems as though Tennessee Craigslist have alot of maltese looking for homes.  One rehoming fee I saw was $80 she looked so sad  And i saw a really bad listing for puppys they are letting go to homes at 6 weeks of age  SO SAD!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*You Know As Iam Reading all this Wow!!!!!!*
*I Want to say If the person with this dog didn't try to to-home and just dumped it in a shelter I might of got killed in 30 days.*

*Some People just don't know what to do when life changes,and they need to get rid of their pets I guess.*
*The Lady wanting him is like thousands of other people who get a pet this way.*
*I Feel we should not judge Just pray all works for her if she takes it.*
*Vet bills and Costs Well you have that with most pets -wherever they come from. People with Pets that cost thousands have had great expense with their dogs.*
*Just all part of being a pet owner. You Never Know? Also How many people who have adopted from Rescues and Still Have dogs with life long Problems They Love them all the same>*
*Just my feelings. I wont debate it That's all*
*Nickee**
*Nickee**


----------



## BentleyG (May 21, 2013)

So precious! That's where we found Bentley. He ended up belonging to a friend of mine who recently moved back to PA- his adoption fee was close to that. Hope you're able to come up with the funds.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Any update on your decision?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Good luck, you got lots of good posts. Could be a lot of training involved if the dog was not getting attention due to household stresses going on. I wanted to point out, I found the biggest change with 2 dogs is how if affects your daily interaction with them when there is 2. If you like taking off with your little one and going places spur of moment, that is all about to change with 2. It's very hard to do without help. I liked Pam's take on the impulse buyer, as I did that big time ONCE. Never again. You know all the things he will need, dentals, shots, HW meds, flea/tick meds. Double for 2, and doesn't seem like much at first, but after a few months of buying the MEDS, Pads, Vet visits (they always come up...lol) can be a shocker. 
_*Bottom line Lisa, we all care about you and Pickles, and only want best for you, bec this is for the next 15 or more years. Good luck....xxxx*_


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

Well...my husband backed into my BRAND NEW van, and we were not able to meet her, and now he is gone. So...it was not meant to be!!! Now on the call the insurance!!! Lol

But the fact is, my husband and I have been looking for another dog. Just got a call this morning that pickles mama is having a new litter, so maybe that is why my husband hit my van!!! Lol


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Pickles' Mama said:


> Well...my husband backed into my BRAND NEW van, and we were not able to meet her, and now he is gone. So...it was not meant to be!!! Now on the call the insurance!!! Lol
> 
> But the fact is, my husband and I have been looking for another dog. Just got a call this morning that pickles mama is having a new litter, so maybe that is why my husband hit my van!!! Lol



Oh no! Probably for the best though, if the lady placing him is making 'first come, first serve' a priority and not the home that sounds the best.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pickles' Mama said:


> Well...my husband backed into my BRAND NEW van, and we were not able to meet her, and now he is gone. So...it was not meant to be!!! Now on the call the insurance!!! Lol
> 
> But the fact is, my husband and I have been looking for another dog. Just got a call this morning that pickles mama is having a new litter, so maybe that is why my husband hit my van!!! Lol


Isn't Pickles' a mixed breed?


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, he's cute! I hope he went to a good home. Sorry about your van. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh how I wish people wouldn't post their dogs on craigslist....  it's definitely a GOOD thing to have a re-homing fee because if it was listed as free, it could go to some very bad people who would do very bad things to the dog...  

I wish these people would just surrender their dogs to rescue, but some people will never learn... but I also know a lot of people who have 'adopted' their pets from craigslist, so it *can* work out, but it's risky.

And I believe that you really never know what you're getting with ANY dog, no matter where you got him from. That dog may have some kind of illness, condition, disease, etc. even if it comes from a rescue organization or the most reputable breeder... you just really never know. So I consider the $175 a fee to ensure the dog goes to a responsible person... both my dogs are rescues and didn't have dentals, but I paid adoption fees, and I did so happily because I know my money went towards helping other dogs.


----------

